# Partners in the room for procedure?



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

This may or may not seem like an odd question but those that have been through IUI, did you have your partner in the room for the procedure> xx


----------



## Waiting to meet (Dec 16, 2014)

I did. Little more than a smear test though so there was nothing for him to see but I felt better having him there.

Good luck x


----------



## Helbel69 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes my partner was in the room with me, there was no questioning for us that she wouldn't be there.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My partner was in the room for all few IUIs. She even got to push the syringe in. She came in to room we we had embryos put in for ivf as well.


----------



## Nosecondchance (Feb 22, 2015)

Glad to hear this seems to be the norm for partners to be present. I have been so far with the tests and scans, so glad I can be there for the IUI


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes my wife holds my hand as it's not been completely painless!!!!


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes definitely! I think it's important to make them feel part of the process. Good luck with your journey xx


----------



## Martina2310 (Feb 24, 2015)

My partner was also in the room for the IUIs.


----------

